# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [Vb.Net] Math Quiz!

## dday9

This is a math quiz game. It uses multiplication, but you can change it to any operation in the LoadQuestions sub.


```
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On
Module Module1
    Private r As New Random

    Sub Main()
        Call LoadQuestions()

        Do Until True = False
            Dim exclusive_numbers() As Integer = Enumerable.Range(0, 9).OrderBy(Function(n) r.Next(10)).ToArray

            For i As Integer = 0 To questions.Count - 1
                Dim item As Question = questions.Item(exclusive_numbers(i))

                Console.WriteLine(item.Text)
                Dim _numbers() As Integer = Enumerable.Range(0, 4).OrderBy(Function(n) r.Next(5)).ToArray
                For Each x As Integer In _numbers
                    If x = 0 Then
                        Console.WriteLine(item.Answer)
                    ElseIf x = 1 Then
                        Console.WriteLine(item.Fake1)
                    ElseIf x = 2 Then
                        Console.WriteLine(item.Fake2)
                    Else
                        Console.WriteLine(item.Fake3)
                    End If
                Next

                Console.WriteLine()

                Dim response As String = Console.ReadLine
                If response = item.Answer Then
                    Console.WriteLine("That is correct.")
                Else
                    Console.WriteLine("You got that one wrong.")
                End If
                Console.WriteLine()
            Next
        Loop
    End Sub

    Private questions As New List(Of Question)
    Private Sub LoadQuestions()

        'Just a bunch of random questions and answers:
        For i As Integer = 1 To 10
            Dim q As New Question
            'Get an unique list of numbers from 1 - 10
            Dim exclusive_numbers() As Integer = Enumerable.Range(1, 10).OrderBy(Function(n) r.Next(11)).ToArray
            'Setup the question
            With q
                .Text = String.Format("What is {0} * {1}?", i, exclusive_numbers(0))
                .Answer = CStr(i * exclusive_numbers(0))
                .Fake1 = CStr(i * exclusive_numbers(1))
                .Fake2 = CStr(i * exclusive_numbers(2))
                .Fake3 = CStr(i * exclusive_numbers(3))
            End With
            'Add it to the list
            questions.Add(q)
        Next

    End Sub

End Module

Public Class Question

    Private txt As String
    Public Property Text() As String
        Get
            Return txt
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As String)
            txt = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private m_answer As String
    Public Property Answer() As String
        Get
            Return m_answer
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As String)
            m_answer = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private m_fake1 As String
    Public Property Fake1() As String
        Get
            Return m_fake1
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As String)
            m_fake1 = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private m_fake2 As String
    Public Property Fake2() As String
        Get
            Return m_fake2
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As String)
            m_fake2 = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Private m_fake3 As String
    Public Property Fake3() As String
        Get
            Return m_fake3
        End Get
        Set(ByVal value As String)
            m_fake3 = value
        End Set
    End Property

    Public Sub New()
        txt = String.Empty
        m_answer = String.Empty
        m_fake1 = String.Empty
        m_fake2 = String.Empty
        m_fake3 = String.Empty
    End Sub

    Public Sub New(ByVal question As String, ByVal answer As String, ByVal fake1 As String, ByVal fake2 As String, ByVal fake3 As String)
        txt = question
        m_answer = answer
        m_fake1 = fake1
        m_fake2 = fake2
        m_fake3 = fake3
    End Sub

End Class
```

----------

